# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  scrapbooking on linux

## cobelloy

OK, call me pathetic if you like, but I am embarrassed to say I am a scrapbook addict. I use Gimp at the moment for digital scrapbooking (eg - just made a really beautiful 'collage' of my sister-in-laws wedding for a desktop picture)

but I want to know if there is a (free) linux program like 'photomix' or 'scrapbook max' on windows, these are both commercial software I have tried, but not bought (not when gimp is free!) they are good in many ways though, such as laying out all the elements in a page is very easy, with each element resizable and editable without having to keep them separated with layers, and being able to save one project with several pages.

well, if anyone knows - help me out here!!

----------


## starchildmom

Have you tried Scribus? It is a desktop publishing app. It should already be installed under office applications if you are using Ubuntu. There is also a windows version.

----------


## cobelloy

yes - I do have scribus, I did install it as an extra a while ago to make brochures for my husband (he's a contractor) but I didn't end up using it. I had a go this morning, it seems OK but not quite what I had in mind, I wanted to find out if anyone had heard of any purpose made digital scrapbooking software for linux, or maybe even using windows scrapbook software on linux?

----------


## nikkiana

I dunno if you're still around and looking, but I'm delving into the world of digital scrapbooking and I'm using Krita... I'm not a huge fan of The GIMP because I don't like the GUI very much (I was a Photoshop user in Windows). Krita isn't perfect.... There's definately useful stuff missing and the GUI doesn't seem as ironed out as it could be and it's occasionally prone to crashing so I recommend saving often... but if you find the GIMP as frusterating as I do, it's worth a shot.

----------


## jms1989

Is Krita a program or a distrabution? If its a program, maby you could post the link or command for the terminal. Thanks.

EDIT: I'm sorry, I looked in the Synaptic Package Manager and its a program. 

```
Type this in the terminal:
sudo apt-get install krita

You can also use Synaptic Package Manager and search Krita.
```

----------


## ShirishAg75

@nikikana , if u're still around then try gimpshop it tries to emulate or copy photoshop way for those who like photoshop. There's also a deb package available here.

----------


## nikkiana

> @nikikana , if u're still around then try gimpshop it tries to emulate or copy photoshop way for those who like photoshop. There's also a deb package available here.


That's what I'm currently using... I'm still not 100% thrilled with it, but at least I can find where stuff is in GIMPshop. I'm finding the fact that you have to have fifty bajillion little windows open to be really irritating... but what can you do?

----------


## slashdot87

> OK, call me pathetic if you like, but I am embarrassed to say I am a scrapbook addict. I use Gimp at the moment for digital scrapbooking (eg - just made a really beautiful 'collage' of my sister-in-laws wedding for a desktop picture)
> 
> but I want to know if there is a (free) linux program like 'photomix' or 'scrapbook max' on windows, these are both commercial software I have tried, but not bought (not when gimp is free!) they are good in many ways though, such as laying out all the elements in a page is very easy, with each element resizable and editable without having to keep them separated with layers, and being able to save one project with several pages.
> 
> well, if anyone knows - help me out here!!




Did you ever find something to help your scrapbooking?  I am trying to get something for my mother in law so she can scrapbook and get on the internet with a reduced fear of virus attack...


Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## emalyse

A multi-platform solution is the web based Scrapblog which can exist in electronic and printed form by exporting your arrangements.

----------


## bean77

I was just looking for something like this too!  Then I thought to myself, "Self...how many people out there are interested in both Linux _and_ Scrapbooking?"

I'm so glad I found a few!

----------


## Web-Wahm

:LOL:   well there's one more here!

...and I'm going to be spreading the word about Linux, and about scrapbooking/card making so hopefully in time there'll be a few more!

In fact, if anyone wants to get together to put out some tutorials on scrapbooking with Gimp etc, it would be great - new site in development  :Wink: 

Adele

----------


## ginnie6

there are tutorials on scrapbooking with the GIMP. Here's one
http://scrapbooksgonedigital.blogspot.com/
I've been using it to scrapbbok with and while PSE is easier I can do the same thing with gimp....it just takes more windows open. I have bunches of backgrounds downloaded though that are 12x12 that I need to resize to 8x11...if anyone knows an EASY way to do that I would love to hear it!

----------


## ejbeez

With these programs can you make blinkies and sigs?

----------


## nikkiana

An old thread I know, but I figured I'd revive to post some of the resources I've found:

http://www.scrapbooksgonedigital.com/TUTORIALS/ - Digital Scrapbooking oriented tutorials.
http://www.scrapbooksgonedigital.com/Forum/ - GIMP friendly digital scrapbooking forum.
http://www.scrapbookflair.com/groups...king_Designers - Small GIMP oriented layout sharing community.
http://brainsongimp.blogspot.com/ - Blog with lots of tutorials, mostly focused on how to make your own elements.
http://scrappygimp.blogspot.com/ - Various scrapbooking realated tutorials with The GIMP.
http://cheltzey.blogspot.com/2007/04...ing-masks.html - Good clipping mask tutorial.

----------


## cobelloy

hi again!

did anyone come up with anything awesome on this front?

I had to dump linux again for a proprietary and non-replacable modem, but Im back again now that the modem is history

----------


## FoxIII

I have to say, personally I'm not a great scapbooking fan, but it seems the best for what I'm after. Just somewhere where I can re-create how I fill out my notepads purely because;

a) It's costing me a fortune in notepads. I find I'm filling a 150 page notepad a fortnight; sooner if I'm on a rampage.

b) They take up a lot of room once you get over a certain amount.

To be able to achieve the same in a program on linux would be fantastic! But I would also want it to be possible for 'beagle' to be able to search the files so that I can find whatever I need to quickly. (As I'm sure other people are aware, flicking through pages and pages of notes to try and find one particular thing just takes way too much time!)

----------


## thrice_loved

I have only just started getting into the whole - make scrapbooks and pretty collages thing, but I thought I'd just add that Picasa3 has a very nice "make photo collage" option.

It also has some other fun little options and basic editing functions.

The Linux port is actually the windows version utilising WINE - so it's a little ugly initially. But it works well and they have included a lovely menu editor which lets you change the default menu colours and fonts (lovely touch, I thought).   :Smile: 

link: http://picasa.google.com/linux/

----------


## xx58

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): I love Scrapbook, but when I Installed Ubuntu 9.10 and with it come Firefox 3.5.5, then cannot Install Scrapbook on Firefox 3.5.5. Will wait when it will come possible.

----------


## GrannyTux

When I scrapbook I use Xara it allows for mixed media and has some nice filters.

----------


## ElSlunko

I've used fotowall.

----------


## 23dornot23d

Download and video at the link below ..... cancel download if you just want to see the video
Collage is useful peogram to have too for scrapbooks etc ...

I have entered a few good links here too mainly to put them all in one place

----------


## pseudo_nz

Thanks for sharing the links, 23  :Smile: 

I'm using a combination of gimp and scribus for scrapbooking right now, and digikam for browsing kits and photos.  Collage looks like it'd be MUCH faster than gimp for what it does though, so I'll have to check that out, along with poking around all the links you've assembled.

----------


## Mike54

I was just telling my wife about this thread (she is a HUGE scrapbooker) and she said to tell anyone who might be interested about Purple Lion.  She swears by the quality and price of their scrapbooking paper.

As long as she leaves my computer hobby alone, I'm willing to look the other way when it comes to her scrapbooking.  The next time she buys craft supplies, I'm looking for a new external HDD.  :LOL:

----------


## houndi

There's definately useful stuff missing and the GUI doesn't seem as ironed out as it could be and it's occasionally prone to crashing so I recommend saving often

----------


## afrodeity

Try the scrapbook plugin for Firefox, or Amplify.

----------


## yyka

hello there !

There is a very interresting software called "fotowall" for creating photo and text patchwork with frame around your photos (text and photos in 3d possible, you can even use your webcam inside and take photos of yourself  :Smile:  ), that is to say very good for scrapbooking, WHAT ELSE !

You can install it in ubuntu without any probleme, 0.9 version is the best.

video for #features in youtube :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lggxI...eature=related

direct link to the blog with screenshots :

http://www.enricoros.com/opensource/...l/screenshots/

download link :

http://www.enricoros.com/opensource/fotowall/binaries/

bye  :Very Happy: 

ps :You have photowall in software repo (U 10.04) 
in any case if you have difficulies to install it, tell me and I can probably help You; If you don't want to built the last version from the source tarball, you can always test it via windows version trough wine, you don't need to install win version it works with double click.

----------

